# Hiding Dottyback



## Ningal

I recently added a purple dottyback to my tank which has 6 green chromis and 1 clownfish and I know dottybacks tend to hide in their caves and this one has been doing that, but I'd always been able to find it until today. I have a pretty large live rock complex in the tank and can't really take them all out or anything so I'm wondering if there's something I can do to tempt it out?

Really, I just want to make sure it's still alive. It's been acting quite healthy, but haven't seen it eat yet.


----------



## Reefing Madness

You'll stress all inhabitants out if you start diggin around. Does he come out when you feed the tank? Tempt him with that. Other than that, I'd say leave em alone. He'll come out when he's ready.


----------



## Ningal

Yeah, I haven't dug through the rocks or anything. And it used to come out when food was offered, but not today. I've tried two small feedings already.


----------



## Reefing Madness

He may have got picked on by someone and decided to hide for a few.


----------



## Ningal

I normally feed many small servings over the course of a day. 

But say I don't see it again for a while, how long until I can presume it dead? I mean, I can still get a refund if I can bring back the body to the local fish store (though I don't know how much the bristleworms would have left alive).


----------



## Scottyb442

I have a Royal grama doing the same thing. I haven't seen him in a couple weeks now. I don't think I have anything in there that could have killed him and I haven't had an ammonia spike from a decaying fish so I am going to assume he is hiding in his cave


----------



## Ningal

Actually, it turned it was, in fact, dead. Found the head and nothing else like the morning after my last post. First fish I've lost in AGES (I always use drip acclimation).


----------



## Reefing Madness

Ningal said:


> Actually, it turned it was, in fact, dead. Found the head and nothing else like the morning after my last post. First fish I've lost in AGES (I always use drip acclimation).


Sorry to hear that. Drip acclimate just gives the fish a better time to get used to your water. I have never done it, and have lost some. But is it form not drip acclimating? Know one will ever be able to tell. Just never know when its going to happen. Some acclimate, some don't. 
*blue sorry


----------

